
Harvard’s Chemistry Chair Charged on Alleged Undisclosed Ties to China - kgwgk
https://www.wsj.com/articles/harvards-chemistry-chair-charged-on-alleged-undisclosed-ties-to-china-11580228768
======
alpineidyll3
Wow. I cannot fathom what Charlie did to incur the wrath of the Illuminati
like this. I remember commenting months ago when the administration announced
these policies that nearly all faculty at the top five are guilty of this
(racist, nationalist nonsense charge) by default. That's still true. However
CL got singled out as an example is the real story, and I don't know the
answer... Envy?

